# thirtytwo liners



## thifs (Nov 5, 2016)

hi! does anybody knows where can i buy aftermarket liners or 32 ones in Denver ?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Dunno about anyplace you can just walk in and purchase,... Remind has an outstanding aftermarket liner. But you'll likely have to order online. :shrug:

There's another company with liners. Intuition. You can get those from fixmybinding.com.


----------



## thifs (Nov 5, 2016)

i know, but i want to try it on!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

thifs said:


> i know, but i want to try it on!


k...just go to a store, pull out the liners and try them on...but ya may want to wash yer stank toes first.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

thifs said:


> i know, but i want to try it on!


Then I would suggest you try googling that. You've got the name of two different boot liner mnfrs now,... Should be easy enough to find a retail outlet if one exists. :shrug:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

LMGTFY

:blink:


----------



## thifs (Nov 5, 2016)

i didn't find any! that's why i am asking here


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ThirtyTwo does not sell the liners separately (I've asked them).

As for the others, either Remind or Intuition. But those are mostly mail order, unless you're in Vancouver, then you can go to Intuition's HQ and try/buy any liner they make, plus get boot fitted.

What most people do is order two and return whichever doesn't fit.

Most intuition liners you MUST heat mold properly as they are the real stiff foam. Most stock liners in most boots don't really need heat molding.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> LMGTFY
> 
> :blink:


The OP may actually be to dense to push your linky.... i mean he went through all this trouble to get on a forum and post rather than just start with google. Lol


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> The OP may actually be to dense to push your linky.... i mean he went through all this trouble to get on a forum and post rather than just start with google. Lol


LoL! :laugh:

In all fairness, op could just be a tech illiterate old fart like me. I actually forget about using google & the interwebz sometimes! :laugh:

I grew up thumbing thru the phonebook and making calls when I wanted to find sumpin'! Lol. (...google works better!)


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Lol
He said he searched but couldn't find any. 

Check with these: https://intuitionliners.com/retailers-distributors/north-america/colorado/


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

F1EA said:


> Lol
> He said he searched but couldn't find any.
> 
> Check with these: https://intuitionliners.com/retailers-distributors/north-america/colorado/


:lol:
Yeah. :blink: Those are the _very_ same stores I found with *my* first google search. 

I wuz trying to give the op the benefit of the doubt seeing as he's not exactly a one & done poster. :shrug:










Guess I've lost my 2013/14 flame wars edge. I've gotten too soft!  :laugh:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Maybe he clicked I'm Feeling Lucky.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

thifs said:


> hi! does anybody knows where can i buy aftermarket liners or 32 ones in Denver ?


Bent Gate in Golden has a great selection of Intuition (32 uses Intuition liners) liners. You can go by their store and check out and try on. They would have full boot fitting as well and would be able to do the heat molding and other fitting. https://www.bentgate.com/intuition-pro-tour-liner/


----------



## thifs (Nov 5, 2016)

The Chairman said:


> Bent Gate in Golden has a great selection of Intuition (32 uses Intuition liners) liners. You can go by their store and check out and try on. They would have full boot fitting as well and would be able to do the heat molding and other fitting. https://www.bentgate.com/intuition-pro-tour-liner/


this is the kind of answer that we wanna get here ! thanks a lot


----------

